# Tiere im Winter



## ron (20. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

endlich habe ich es geschafft mal Elche zu fotografieren. (Wurde mal an der Zeit )

Im Winter ist es einfacher, weil die Tiere aus den höher gelegenen Gebieten wegen der Schneehöhe, herunterkommen. Manchmal trifft man dann auch Tiere, die nicht so unheimlich scheu sind. Anfänglich habe ich aus dem Auto fotografiert, aber später konnte ich aussteigen und mit Stativ fotografieren.

Die Elche suchen gerne Strassen auf, weil die da Energi sparen, weil es dort schneefrei ist. Ausserdem gibt es dort wegen dem mähen ein grosses Angebot an jungen Kiefernzweige. (Elche regulieren ihre Körpertemperatur durch die Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Dicken der Zweigen. Jo dünner desto leichter verdaulich und bei gleicher Menge energireicher. Dieses braucht dann mehr Bewegung und deswegen ist die Strasse bequem).

     

    Hier noch mal ein Vergleichsbild mit unseren Spuren. Dabei war keines der Tiere ausgewachsen!



LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Hallo Ron,

ein sehr schöner bebilderter Erlebnisbericht! 
Der hat Dich aber ganz genau im Blick! Dass diese Elche so groß sind, ist mir auch nicht bewusst. Man merkt einfach, dass Du Schnee magst und gerne da wohnst


----------



## Digicat (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Servus Ron

Sehr schöne , aber dunkle Bilder  ... 

Sind das Kühe .... denke doch, da Bullen (nennt man die so ?) ja ein Geweih haben  oder werfen die Bullen auch das Geweih ab


----------



## ron (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Moin Helmut,

stimmt, die Bilder sind ganz schön dunkel. Um überhaupt zu Resultaten zu kommen, musste ich unterbelichten und die Bilder danach im Lightroom aufpeppen. Es gab ein Bulle mit Geweih, aber der hatte nur einen Stangengeweih, wie auf diesem etwas unscharfen Bild zu sehen ist. Die Geweihe werden aber im Laufe des Winters abgeworfen und das Neue wächst wieder im Laufe des Frühjahrs/Sommers.


 


Es gibt offensichtlich einen genetischen Unterschied zwischen Elche im Süden und Norden. In Nord-Norwegen (und andere nordische Länder im Norden) sind die Tiere grösser und haben überwiegend ein Schaufelgeweih. Diese gibt es zwar bei uns auch, aber man sieht hier häufiger Stangengeweihe.

Morgen werde ich wieder dort vorbei fahren. Vielleicht gibt es dann bessere Ergebnisse   (Es ist nicht ganz ungefährlich mit Elchen und Verkehr. Ich habe es selbst einmal miterlebt und kann froh sein, dass ich noch lebe. Solche Unfälle gehen nicht selten tödlich aus, weil der Elch sich (zurecht :?) angegriffen fühlt und im letzten Augenblick steigt. Die Vorderbeine gehen dann durch die Scheibe usw.) 

Auf der andere Strassenseite ist ein grosser See und dort auf dem Eis gab es eine Kuh mit Zwillinge und noch einen Bulle. Aber die waren zu weit weg zum fotografieren. Vielleicht haben die Lust zu posieren 



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Servus Ron

Danke für die Aufklärung 

Freue mich schon auf die eventuellen, neuen Bilder


----------



## Casybay (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Hallo Ron,
einfach Klasse diese Aufnahmen! Wunderbare Tiere!


----------



## ron (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tiere im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben zwar öfter Spuren vom Luchs im Garten gehabt, aber Videobilder wie die haben wir leider nie machen können. Nur gehört haben wir den Luchs und gesehen anur einen Mal, als er vor uns über die Strasse gesprungen ist.

http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/nrk_trondelag/1.6955547

LG

Ron


----------

